# OMG!! Maltese killed by groomer at vet clinic!



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This is just so heartbreaking!.


Springfield groomer is fired after she throws dog into wall, killing it; couple is devastated - kspr.com


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

better to keep short hair Maltese than to take him or her to the groomer. it is not a first case and so sad it won't be last  Is it any story , at least 1 that Maltese killed human? How those people can work with dogs if they don't have heart


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG and in a vets off to boot. I feel so sorry for the owners and the poor little one that didn't even know what hit him.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

This is too sad. 

I agree with the vet; I can see why the groomer would do this, but it's still inexcusable. Kudos to the vet for doing the right thing. It's a tragic event, but I think they handled it well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

My goodness...I don't even know what to say.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

She should be charged and barred to stay away from animals!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying 2::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2: my heart is breaking for Darby's mommy and daddy, she had know right to throw the dog:angry: if she was having issues with the dog she should have called for help, no excuses, :exploding: if that happened to one of my girls I would be contacting a lawyer, I'm so upset about it:crying 2::crying 2:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Considering Jasmine is at the groomers now, I shouldn't have read this article until later. Even though DH is with her, I'm going to worry about her until I see her. I feel so sorry for the parents. You can feel their pain.:smcry:


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

So horrible, I cannot even imagine!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Truly and completely sick  .


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

OMG throwing a little dog like that. Poor little thing.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Horrible!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd be in jail for physically harming the groomer!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

This is absolutely horrible. I still do not see how a dog professional could feel threatened by a 8 pound maltese. This keeps happening in the Springfield area:

Wilbraham dog groomer animal cruelty case resolved: Sharon Kozik gets probation for two years in death of toy poodle | masslive.com

Personally, I feel safer in Boston than I do in Springfield, it just feels gritty.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Very, very sad indeed and the Groomer should have their license taken away immediately!!! I was absolutely speechless when I read this!!!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

That is just horrible! I feel so sorry for Darby's mommy and daddy!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! un freaking believable. I hear way too much of accidents and plain viciousness from groomers to allow my girls to go. I had just been thinking of having Lola go, as she can be a bit of a grooming pain, but even more reason to do it myself, I know I get a bit frustrated with her, but the groomer would have no emotional attachment to her which makes it easier to lose your temper.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

In California (where I live) I'm pretty sure there is not any licensing requirement. I sure wish there were! 

I have some upsetting stories of my own from years past, but nothing like these.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How tragic!!! My own groomer has told me some things about dogs that eventually came to her that had been abused at another groomer. It makes me so angry. I've been going to my groomer for at least 25 years, and feel very comfortable with mine being there. If she retires, I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Using that much force against such a small dog seems more indicative of a response of anger than fear. Maybe I shouldn't speculate but I do know a person who doesn't know how to handle an incident of fear-aggression from an 8 lb. dog should never be allowed in a profession around dogs again. However the pessimist in me believes, if there is no licensing board in that state, she will go back to grooming at some point.

My heart breaks for the family but especially for little Darby who had her life cut short so tragically and violently.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Scared for her life? From a Malt? I call B.S. She was mad that the dog tried to bite her and she threw it against the wall. She should be charged.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The problem is that there are groomers who really love dogs; others just do it because ... and they don't love their clients. I really like Lucky's groomer. Although she has a Ph.D. in French literature, she fell in love with grooming and does that as her profession. When I drop him off and pick him up, I can see how much they like one another. I am pretty sure that when his bum he can be a bit nippy. 

I really think groomers need to be licensed by the state, but are not.

I seriously doubt if this person will be charged because it would be difficult to prove intent to injury (though clearly that is what is was. Very, very sad.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So very sad. I am not a violent person, but I would like to throw the groomer against a wall. My heart brakes for the parents of this poor baby.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

donnad said:


> So very sad. I am not a violent person, but I would like to throw the groomer against a wall. My heart brakes for the parents of this poor baby.


I'm with you Donna. There is just no excuse for this. Especially from such a small dog Heartbreaking. :smcry: I'm so lucky that I have a groomer who loves Tyler just as much as I do.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just sickening! So unbelievable!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

How tragic and heartbreaking.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

The couple should bring charges against that groomer. Inexcusable!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

This is horribly unbelievable. I cried when I watched that video. I can't even imagine the pain that couple are going through. I say sue their a$$ off.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

"Feared for her life" !!?? pfffft!!! I can't help but wonder if she hadn't been rough with Darby in previous grooming session and why Darby reacted as she did!? ....maybe Darby had fears of her own! 

...and if Darby bit her as she reached in... why didn't she simply leave her in the kennel and say she'd not groom her... not throw her as she did! I'll never be convinced it was a 'reaction' other than RAGE !


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> "Feared for her life" !!?? pfffft!!! I can't help but wonder if she hadn't been rough with Darby in previous grooming session and why Darby reacted as she did!? ....maybe Darby had fears of her own!
> 
> ...*and if Darby bit her as she reached in... why didn't she simply leave her in the kennel and say she'd not groom her... not throw her as she did! *I'll never be convinced it was a 'reaction' other than RAGE !


Exactly.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> "Feared for her life" !!?? pfffft!!! I can't help but wonder if she hadn't been rough with Darby in previous grooming session and why Darby reacted as she did!? ....maybe Darby had fears of her own!
> 
> ...and if Darby bit her as she reached in... why didn't she simply leave her in the kennel and say she'd not groom her... not throw her as she did! I'll never be convinced it was a 'reaction' other than RAGE !


I agree! If she was in the cage, she should have left her there and refused to groom her. I also think Darby had been handled roughly by this groomer before and that's why she bit when she was reached for. 

I feel so lucky to have such a compassionate groomer. She has told me that I wouldn't believe the horror stories in the grooming industry. Very scary. My heart goes out to Darby's owners.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Okay so this story keeps making me nervous. I had been wanting to take Bella to a groomer, but I think I'm just going to keep doing it myself. Her haircut looks like it's been through a weedwacker, but that's what cute dresses are for... to cover up bad haircuts right? I just don't trust easily and the fears of someone man handling Bella the way this sweet baby was treated....I just can't imagine.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Been thinking about that poor little one. I think it's really important you can trust and depend on a groomer fully and I'm lucky I have that. They all love sammy at his groomers, so much so one of the girls then want and got a little fluff just like him. Poor Darby his family must be devastated x


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Summergirl73 said:


> Okay so this story keeps making me nervous. I had been wanting to take Bella to a groomer, but I think I'm just going to keep doing it myself. Her haircut looks like it's been through a weedwacker, but that's what cute dresses are for... to cover up bad haircuts right? I just don't trust easily and the fears of someone man handling Bella the way this sweet baby was treated....I just can't imagine.


Bridget.. just as with any other profession... there are 'groomers'... and there are groomers. I have always groomed my pooches myself ( well 'chopped' is a better word...but they were clean and mat free) . Then we found a wonderful gal who did mobile grroming and I tried her for Naddie and Quincy, and she did everything right here in our yard... one pooch at a time. I could tell by the way they reacted to her... happy to see her with kisses and wagging tails that she was good to them. Sadly, she had to give up the business and I'm back to chopping the twerps myself. 
I'm not 'excited' over the groomers close by and getting them to a couple that have been recommended is just too much a hassle since they are not all that close by. These groomers do a lot of little dogs and the owners say their pooches enter the salon with happy gait and wagging tails which tells me the groomer is gentle and good with them.... they're just not convienent for me. 

It takes me soooo much longer to get them done... and the result is far from 'lovely' but with Naddie especially, who so readily gets these tiny little 'seed' size knots close to her body that I'm constantly addressing... I fear few groomers would have the time nor patience to gently deal with her.... and likely would feel they had to cut her tooo short! She's such a sensitive little soul I don't want to expose her to unnecessary stress. 

I still keep my eyes and ears 'open' as it would be nice to at least now and then have a 'professional' take care of them.


----------

